
Ask HN: Satellite Pagers for Alerting? - jascii
Hi all,<p>So, I&#x27;m an Ops guy, with the dreaded &quot;on-call&quot; shifts&#x2F;weekends. We&#x27;re a small shop, so that means every other week.<p>I&#x27;m a passionate kayaker, skier, motorcycle rider, etc. Recently we have increased our response time to 3 hours to hopefully increase our QOL on on-call weekends.<p>I am considering something like an Garmin Inreach to allow me to play outside of cell phone range still being available. Does anyone else have experience with doing this?
======
Nextgrid
Satellite phones can receive standard SMS so it should be doable. They're
quite bulky though, and the prices are not cheap.

